# Best wife ever....



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I had been eyeing a rifle at a POS pawn shop and low and behold when I came home today, momma had a gun case on the table. Inside was a Westley Richards 500 NE. I guess she felt I was dragging my feet and she went and bought it for me! Like I said, best wife ever!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Happy wife, happy life.....


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

RonM said:


> Happy wife, happy life.....


That ain’t no lie!


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

You definitely have an awesome wife


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

good for her , I can't imagine a lot of doubles rifles end up in pawn shops


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

deleted


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> good for her , I can't imagine a lot of doubles rifles end up in pawn shops


Guy behind counter said some young kid brought it in and this pawn shop has only been dealing with guns 4-5 months and they had no clue what it was worth.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not sure what she paid , young kid , would make me real suspicious it was stolen but could also be grandpas and the kid got it when he died , sort of sad for someone probably but not you , your covered the pawn shop has to report to police SN# so if it didn't come up stolen your clear.

nothing like launching 570gr of lead , maybe the kid inherited it form grandpa shot it once and when his black eye and pride healed some he pawned it .


I bet there is a story.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not sure what she paid , young kid , would make me real suspicious it was stolen but could also be grandpas and the kid got it when he died , sort of sad for someone probably but not you , your covered the pawn shop has to report to police SN# so if it didn't come up stolen your clear.
> 
> nothing like launching 570gr of lead , maybe the kid inherited it form grandpa shot it once and when his black eye and pride healed some he pawned it .
> 
> ...


No doubt! It’s been used pretty good but still in good shape. She got it for $1400


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Texaspredatorhu said:


> I had been eyeing a rifle at a POS pawn shop and low and behold when I came home today, momma had a gun case on the table. Inside was a Westley Richards 500 NE. I guess she felt I was dragging my feet and she went and bought it for me! Like I said, best wife ever!


My estimation of you has just dropped a notch or two. If you were "eyeing" the gun and didn't buy it immediately, well, that was not a bright move on your part. I guess your wife is the smart one on your team. 

ETA: My wife is the smart one on our team, too.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> My estimation of you has just dropped a notch or two. If you were "eyeing" the gun and didn't buy it immediately, well, that was not a bright move on your part. I guess your wife is the smart one on your team.
> 
> ETA: My wife is the smart one on our team, too.


Haha! She is, I don’t like spending money though so she will buy stuff I look at without telling me.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife is not only the smart one, but she has great friends. One of her single female friends just gifted me with a M-14.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> My wife is not only the smart one, but she has great friends. One of her single female friends just gifted me with a M-14.


That’s a good friend and a good rifle. Honestly I’m surprised my wife bought this because she just got me a 375 H&H for Christmas, it’s a great rifle and it took me quite awhile to sight in between the beatings!


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Cabin Fever said:


> My wife is not only the smart one, but she has great friends. One of her single female friends just gifted me with a M-14.


Your wife has a class act friend as do you.


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

Do they have an elephant season in Texas?


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

Jolly said:


> Do they have an elephant season in Texas?


Haha, unfortunately not. I just like old rifles and collect old guns. If I had to guess there is probably a ranch that has elephants to shoot!


----------



## Jolly (Jan 8, 2004)

I've never been to Africa, but I'd like to go. Guess I've gotten too old for that. But I did hunt with a guy who had killed an elephant in Africa. He was actually hunting on a huge ranch, when the rancher told him the government had given him a tag on a rogue bull. Tag was ten grand, but how often can you hunt elephant?

He was hunting with a .338 Model 70, but that wouldn't meet caliber,so the rancher was going to loan him his rifle. The guy came out with an English double, and my buddy didn't want to use that expensive gun if he could come up with something else. The rancher told him he had a truck gun, a Model 70 in 375 H&H. So that's what he hunted with.

This wasn't on the plains, they were hunting this elephant in thickets. They told him the tracker would have no problem following the elephant, but that it was actually hard to see the critter until you were right up on him. The rancher told him to look for the eye, as it was easiest to spot in the brush.

Sure enough, they got right up to spitting distance before they actually saw the elephant, who saw them just a moment later. With a bellow,the elephant charged and my buddy shot him in the head, just as he turned. Nothing happened. He started to shoot him again, and was shocked to see the front sight had jarred off of the rifle! He pumped two more shots at the elephant's head, sighting down the barrel as best he could. The animal dropped less than 20 feet away.

They only found two bullet holes in the head.

Just as an afterword...My friend said the darndest thing happened after he killed the elephant. They offered him the tusks, but a government truck came and winched the elephant on the truck, packing him to the processing house. The hide went to the tannery, the meat went to feed poor villagers and the feet and some other odds and ends were sent off to make stuff for the tourist trade. They wasted nothing.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu (Sep 15, 2015)

I would love to go to Africa hunting. In may cases you can hunt there for 3-5 animals cheap than tagging a 200+ inch white tail in Texas! I don’t worry with that much, I have all sorts of exotics that won’t leave because they eat good. No elephants though!


----------

